# Einsamer Downhiller am Schiedersee



## DirtBonez (17. September 2010)

Guten Tag, ich durchforste jetzt schon so lange die Foren nach Bikern bei mir direkt in der nähe.Aber ich find einfach niemanden!
Jetzt mache ich einfach mal nen Suche Thread.

Also Wer Downhill, Freeride oder Dirt fährt, meldet euch, bitte!!!

Hab übrigens sehr großes Interesse morgen in Bikepark.
Oder vllt weiß jemand was von der Aktion morgen in Barntrup.


Gruß Fabi.


----------



## DirtBonez (17. September 2010)

Hmmm, anscheinend möchte niemand mit mir fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (17. September 2010)

vielleicht solltest du etwas von DIR schreiben...Alter usw...
Außerdem gibts in Schieder wohl keine DHler,weil es dort in der Nähe auch keinen anständigen Berg gibt


----------



## JENSeits (17. September 2010)

und dein radl nicht grade nach Downhill schreit 
Ich befürchte Lipmo hat recht und es sind bei dir, wenn überhaupt, Tourer unterwegs ...


viel Erfolg weiterhin 


Edith sagt: kris hat recht, leider überlesen


----------



## kris. (18. September 2010)

naja, er hat ja auch noch nach freeridern und dirtern gesucht...


----------



## DirtBonez (18. September 2010)

Ich bin übrigens 17, witziger Typ und abenteuerlustig.
Fahre das Specialized Bighit Comp (Extrem umgebaut)

Ihr müsst nicht Nachbarn sein Falls ihr das denkt.


----------



## llennoc (18. September 2010)

komme aus detmold und suche ebenfalls gleichgesinnte...
bin 16. ausschließlich downhill und freeride. glaub schieder ist echt nen bisschen weit weg


----------



## exto (11. Januar 2011)

llennoc schrieb:


> komme aus detmold und suche ebenfalls gleichgesinnte...
> bin 16. ausschließlich downhill und freeride. glaub schieder ist echt nen bisschen weit weg



Da fährt - zumindest im Sommer - der Touri-Bus von DT aus hin. Mit Fahrradanhänger und allem PiPaPo. Übrigens übern Herrmann. Wohl einer der billigsten Shuttle-Services NRW-weit.

Ich hoffe mal, den haben sie nicht inzwischen aus Kostengründen eingespart...


----------



## RolfK (12. Januar 2011)

Anfang Oktober fuhr der Bus noch. Da waren wir das letzte Mal dort.


----------



## Niggels (5. Mai 2011)

Ich kenn n paar aus der Region, ich denke das Problem ist nur, dass die nicht hier in das Unterforum klicken


----------

